# HOG Hunting: Good or Bad?



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Is it a necessary thing or a sport. You got farmers crops being destroy and then you got your hunters who do this for sport only.
I got mix feeling about this, I would like to go along to watch, maybe because I would love to see these dogs do what they were originally bred for before being used as fighters. I don't know maybe I'm being selfish. Then there's the humane side to this also, I wouldn't never use any dog I owned for that, Gamed or not. I seen video of dogs getting mauled by Hogs its not pretty. there's also the Hog side of the story too, is it really their fault?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

It's a sport. Yes there is an overpopulation of wild hogs all over the country and I don't know how they can really control it as there aren't enough hunters to thin out such large populations. It's a tough one I think but nature is not fair many times and this happens. 
The bad thing about overpopulation is that the weaker don't survive because there is not enough food many times to feed them all and hunting actually becomes a good thing in that case. That is what we were taught when I took the Hunter Safety Course here many years ago.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

it's both. ....you can't have one without the other, i mean, i was born into hunting, i'm courntry, we hunted for our food thru the winter, same as we slaughterd hogs and steers for winter months. we always used the duck, hog, ****, squirrel or whatever it was we killed. (my fav...deer!!) but in the same aspect you have the sport of the 'hunt' ..it's fun, the tracking, watching for prints, sitting in silence trying to not be noticed, i tell ya city ppl would really be suprised how smart wild animals really are. . i believe there should be a balance for everything, if things have worked this way for thousands of years why change it? if hunting isn't your cup of tea then just keep on a walking ya know? i dont understand why ppl bash it(not saying anyone here did) , just b/c they dont understand that is how ppl in this part of the country has lived all their life. they survive off the land. and in turn they take care of the land and the natural order of things. 
but i think hunting just for the sake of saying 'hey look at this huge thing i got' or whatever is totally wrong.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

My chest freezer is full of deer and wild 50 to 80 pound hog,(small one's taste better to me) every time I open it I smile from ear to ear, So how can it be a bad thing?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

DEpends on your needs...granted we can all get food at the grocery storre but population control of hogs is necessary. jmho


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

its both, and even those who do it for sport, are still contributing to the necessary thing you speak of. At the end of the hunt and dead hog is still a dead hog. Whether they eat it a throw out the body or stuff it cause thats what they wanted, eaither way they are still helping with population control.

Its a lot deering hunting arguements for and against. Sport or meat hunting, both parties are helping to keep population control down.

Often those in it for sport have been doing it for years and years and now only go for mature animals that have served their purpose already and would die in a year or two anyways of natural causes. There is alot more to hunting than just hunting.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

pimpidypimp said:


> My chest freezer is full of deer and wild 50 to 80 pound hog,(small one's taste better to me) every time I open it I smile from ear to ear, So how can it be a bad thing?


I never eaten deer or hog meat before, would like to try it...I'm game when it come s to trying new stuff


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

If I hunt it Im going to eat it. And if your dogs are on your side Im sure that would be an amazing feeling!! Never done it myself but Im sure it would be a great experience, plus I LOVE BACON!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

If more people killed what they eat, there would be no hog problem.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

tonios said:


> I never eaten deer or hog meat before, would like to try it...I'm game when it come s to trying new stuff


I think wild meat tastes nasty but that's just me. I am not a country boy and so I have not acquired a taste for wild game. I have tried deer and caribou and both were nasty if you ask me. I will stick to cows and chickens thank you. :rofl:


----------



## TexasBelle (Jul 31, 2009)

Living in the South you aquire the taste of some good hog. And yes dogs get hurt but [email protected] these hogs down here get huge much bigger then any pit ive seen. But you get two to three good dogs your set in trapping those pain in the ass pigs.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i couldnt hog hunt my dogs a boy in alabama killed a 1200 pund hot with a 357 took more than ten shots to kill it now just imagine what a hog like that would do to your dog a 357 dont play and ten plus shots to put it down 3 or 4 dogs couldnt do any thing with something that big


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

gxkon said:


> i couldnt hog hunt my dogs a boy in alabama killed a 1200 pund hot with a 357 took more than ten shots to kill it now just imagine what a hog like that would do to your dog a 357 dont play and ten plus shots to put it down 3 or 4 dogs couldnt do any thing with something that big


Going after a hog that big with a .357 is just plain stupid.

John Wooters who used to write for Guns and Ammo shot a hog between the eyes at 50 yds with a .45-70 and the hog hit the dirt. 
He walked over to see the hog and it started kicking and got up again. 
These things are tough as nails to say the least.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> If more people killed what they eat, there would be no hog problem.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OR MCDONALDS!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hog hunting FTW


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

gxkon said:


> i couldnt hog hunt my dogs a boy in alabama killed a 1200 pund hot with a 357 took more than ten shots to kill it now just imagine what a hog like that would do to your dog a 357 dont play and ten plus shots to put it down 3 or 4 dogs couldnt do any thing with something that big


All my dogs would have to do is chase it into the range of my 50 cal. than it be GAME OVER!
But I see what you mean, I wouldn't want to run into that monster with just a couple of dogs and a knife.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah well I bet I could bring down all sorts of hogs with a 357 NIZMO.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Yeah well I bet I could bring down all sorts of hogs with a 357 NIZMO.


Paul, as an avid re-loader and target shooter in the past I have to say that the .357 is not near powerful enough to kill a hog unless you happen to place the bullet carefully in the right spot. In comparison, experts say a Kodiak bear can be taken with a .308 or .30-'06 as well but most recommend a .338 Weatherby Magnum as the minimun caliber to carry. Shots are not always placed as they should be and a wounded animal like that is dangerous to say the least.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Agreed, Mike. But with anything that you want to get into, it's better to have a full understand of what is needed, what is to be expected, and what the outcomes are.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Agreed, Mike. But with anything that you want to get into, it's better to have a full understand of what is needed, what is to be expected, and what the outcomes are.


Aren't you agreeing with what I stated?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Aren't you agreeing with what I stated?


yes... i think what i said came off funny. i think people should really invest some time in things they want to persue. thats all im saying


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Paul, as an avid re-loader and target shooter in the past I have to say that the .357 is not near powerful enough to kill a hog unless you happen to place the bullet carefully in the right spot. In comparison, experts say a Kodiak bear can be taken with a .308 or .30-'06 as well but most recommend a .338 Weatherby Magnum as the minimun caliber to carry. Shots are not always placed as they should be and a wounded animal like that is dangerous to say the least.


Ok guys time out. I was playing off of Nizmo357's name. You know 357 Nizmo.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yes... i think what i said came off funny. i think people should really invest some time in things they want to persue. thats all im saying


It's all good my friend. I think many people do not realize how dangerous these animals can actually be. Do you know that a good sized pig can crush a 2x4 in one bite? Not an animal I want to be anywhere within 100 yds of. Give me the scoped rifle for these things!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yep we knew.. im just kinda adding to what mike said


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Ok guys time out. I was playing off of Nizmo357's name. You know 357 Nizmo.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


Well you have to explain that to us Paul. Some of us didn't catch that. :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> It's all good my friend. I think many people do not realize how dangerous these animals can actually be. Do you know that a good sized pig can crush a 2x4 in one bite? Not an animal I want to be anywhere within 100 yds of. Give me the scoped rifle for these things!


my late grandmother (rip) worked in a clinic for 20 years, in mexico out towards some wooded areas. Well, about once a week should receive a patient who had been mauled by wild hogs, and many times it would be too late by the time the stretchers crossed into the er.. you can never really tell a wild animals disposition... hell, i wont even go near feral cats


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Well you have to explain that to us Paul. Some of us didn't catch that. :rofl:


But most of us did!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Well you have to explain that to us Paul. Some of us didn't catch that. :rofl:


I thought you would get it. Sorry I will draw it in crayon next time. LOL J/K


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> But most of us did!


Well some of us are brain dead from working graveyard shifts three days and then swing shift for others. :hammer:


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

You have to kill 80% of the hog population just to keep it from growing per year. They have 2-3 litters per year and can pop out something like 18 in a big litter. 

So yeah, hog hunting is good and needed. If we left it go unchecked they would destroy tons of whitetail deer herds, and many other animals.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> You have to kill 80% of the hog population just to keep it from growing per year. They have 2-3 litters per year and can pop out something like 18 in a big litter.
> 
> So yeah, hog hunting is good and needed. If we left it go unchecked they would destroy tons of whitetail deer herds, and many other animals.


:goodpost: Well said! Many people do not realize that these feral pigs actually eat deer fawns! In fact they kill more than the coyotes do!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> Often those in it for sport have been doing it for years and years and now only go for mature animals that have served their purpose already and would die in a year or two anyways of natural causes. There is alot more to hunting than just hunting.


that's a great poing i fogot to bring up !!!! :goodpost:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> It's all good my friend. I think many people do not realize how dangerous these animals can actually be. Do you know that a good sized pig can crush a 2x4 in one bite? Not an animal I want to be anywhere within 100 yds of. Give me the scoped rifle for these things!


well living in the south you come to know how dangerous they can be....have you ever seen someone get tore up by a tusk? it's not pretty...


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

hogDM2705_468x343.jpg (image)there a picture of the hog
["The original Hogzilla is being made into a horror movie. But Hogzilla Part Duex may have just happened in Alabama as a young boy has shot and killed a 1000-pound Monster Pig with a large caliber handgun. His father says the pig weighed a staggering 1,051 pounds and measured 9 feet 4, from the tip of its snout to the base of its tail."] the paper down here said it was 1200 lbs but thats still a big hog

that boy was 11 years old


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Holy hog batman


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> well living in the south you come to know how dangerous they can be....have you ever seen someone get tore up by a tusk? it's not pretty...


Amen! Next to a bear they are the most dangerous wild animal in the U.S. out there I think.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Amen! Next to a bear they are the most dangerous wild animal in the U.S. out there I think.


hehe..you know what's funny, my grandpa always told me to 'fear a man who owns pigs' ....of corse he would say it jokingly ....but come to find out he's got alot of truth to that statement, do you know 2 or more hogs (fully grown) can devour a human body within 24 hrs. ...and completely digest it..well, all except the teeth...
sorry, just some of my useless knowledge...
so REMEMBER : ALWAYS FEAR A PIG FARMER!!! LMAO!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> hehe..you know what's funny, my grandpa always told me to 'fear a man who owns pigs' ....of corse he would say it jokingly ....but come to find out he's got alot of truth to that statement, do you know 2 or more hogs (fully grown) can devour a human body within 24 hrs. ...and completely digest it..well, all except the teeth...
> sorry, just some of my useless knowledge...
> so REMEMBER : ALWAYS FEAR A PIG FARMER!!! LMAO!


Grandpa was a wise man. :rofl:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Ok guys time out. I was playing off of Nizmo357's name. You know 357 Nizmo.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


i was wondering lol


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Well how the heck did the Indians get their beacon for the their eggs with just bows and arrows...lol ?think about that one folks?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Grandpa was a wise man. :rofl:


yea i like to think he is...hehe...maybe i'm partical! lol!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

tonios said:


> Well how the heck did the Indians get their beacon for the their eggs with just bows and arrows...lol ?think about that one folks?


food for thought.....um....grapling anyone?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pimpidypimp said:


> My chest freezer is full of deer and wild 50 to 80 pound hog,(small one's taste better to me) every time I open it I smile from ear to ear, So how can it be a bad thing?


:goodpost: Wether for sport or for necessity if your eating it its a good thing!



tonios said:


> Well how the heck did the Indians get their beacon for the their eggs with just bows and arrows...lol ?think about that one folks?


You never heard about Indian pitbulls:woof:?????? J/P


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

lol! that's great indain pitties!! i wonder if they ran around with little head bans on?! and leather booties?!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

chic4pits said:


> lol! that's great indain pitties!! i wonder if they ran around with little head bans on?! and leather booties?!


Of course!!!! There is a photo of the Little Rascals with Pete and they are dressed as Indians but I can't find it


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Gnarley44 said:


> If I hunt it Im going to eat it. And if your dogs are on your side Im sure that would be an amazing feeling!! Never done it myself but Im sure it would be a great experience, plus I LOVE BACON!!!


it's the greatest thing ever.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> hehe..you know what's funny, my grandpa always told me to 'fear a man who owns pigs' ....of corse he would say it jokingly ....but come to find out he's got alot of truth to that statement, do you know 2 or more hogs (fully grown) can devour a human body within 24 hrs. ...and completely digest it..well, all except the teeth...
> sorry, just some of my useless knowledge...
> so REMEMBER : ALWAYS FEAR A PIG FARMER!!! LMAO!


There is no reason to fear me. plus my pigs hate the taste of humans. jk lol
they love it. lmao.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

tonios said:


> Well how the heck did the Indians get their beacon for the their eggs with just bows and arrows...lol ?think about that one folks?


I believe they used snares. thats the best way imo. bait and snare


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I believe they used snares. thats the best way imo. bait and snare


Hunters and Gatherers ...you got to give it to them, they knew their sh!t back then.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Did someone say Bacon? mmmmmmm lol


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but all the pigs in North America were brought over from European settlers and as they travelled some would get loose and *BAM!* we now have a feral pig problem.

Javelina's are also not pigs, I just learned that not too long ago myself. Of course I don't live in an area with feral pigs so it's not high on my list of knowledge. Coyotes are moving in pretty quickly though.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

pimpidypimp said:


> My chest freezer is full of deer and wild 50 to 80 pound hog,(small one's taste better to me) every time I open it I smile from ear to ear, So how can it be a bad thing?


lol my freezer is the same with deer meat lol.. nothing better!!!


----------



## tobso (Dec 11, 2010)

I understand where you are coming from. Our company removes wild hogs for land owners due to crop damage. We remove hogs that have moved in to towns,around schools, golf courses,and city dumps. The hogs are doing what they do. Alot has to do with introducing unnatural surroundings and habitat to areas such as well watersd golf courses that are well watered, or any well watered area.We trap snare, and use dogs. We do everything by hand. When we put a hog down we only use knives to protect the dogs.Our snares we use mule tape. This will not cut into the hog like wire or cable. All our hogs are given to family and friends.There is no hog going to waist.It is some thing that has to be delt with as much humane treatment for the hogs and the dogs.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Granted I am not a hunter and wouldnt attempt to use my dog in this sport. I also have seen some vids from a crew in Louisiana. They wp and showed their apbt. The hunters know the limits of their dogs and provide gear for protection. 

I agree with it. Working dogs doing what they were intended for. Every job we as a community has a consequiencs this one happens to be most extreme. 

You know the dog enjoys it and the hunter knows the risk. Like ppl say you can get hurt walking your dog. 

I like their job


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Love it, it has to be done down under in some places they are in plague proportions, i know of on fella up north NT who can kill upto 40 hogs over a weekend and not even make a slight dent in his local population. Mind you prperties up there can take you two days to drive accross. The damage they do to our native plantlife and fauna is irepairable.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

tonios said:


> Is it a necessary thing or a sport. You got farmers crops being destroy and then you got your hunters who do this for sport only.
> I got mix feeling about this, I would like to go along to watch, maybe because I would love to see these dogs do what they were originally bred for before being used as fighters.  I don't know maybe I'm being selfish. Then there's the humane side to this also, I wouldn't never use any dog I owned for that, Gamed or not. I seen video of dogs getting mauled by Hogs its not pretty. there's also the Hog side of the story too, is it really their fault?


Hunting is a way of life.
It is a way to judge breeding bloodlines from culls.
Hogs are not native to the USA and are a destructive pest
that are very dangerous. How a hog feels about being caught 
doesn't fit in my reality. Do you ask yourself how mice feel 
about getting poisoned or a roach getting stepped on? A pig just has
the benefit of making great bar-b-que.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Its like coyotes or feral dogs, they are a problem that must be erradicated. Those are vermin, but with hogs you can at least eat em' wild meat is better for us than industrialized farmed meat, so I figure its a balance of forces.. like grudgers.. scratch my back type a thing. To much COUNTRY not have a game bred country bulldog.. JMO


----------



## hwm (Mar 22, 2014)

hog hunting with dogs seems like it would be fun Most people i have seen use baying hounds curs/walkers/plots/ and use a couple of pits or a american bull dogs as catch dogs but the catch dogs are cut protected by Kevlar I use to run beagles after rabbits I didn't care if i took any or not I just liked to let the dogs run and listen to them sing but then rabbits aren't known for killing dogs unless they just run them to death LOL


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

We hunt hogs pretty much every weekend. Yes, sometimes dogs get injured, but they love what they do. If they didn't they'd quit. I can't make a dog hunt or catch. You get close with a dog when you're out working with them and seeing how much they are willing to give.  You get to know each dog's voice just as sure as you'd know the voice 9f a relative. Some folks say they couldn't imagine doing this with their dogs or they care to much to let them hunt. I couldn't imagine them not hunting and I care to much to keep them from it. Besides, they put food on my table. Dog caught hogs are pretty much all we eat here.


----------



## TedH71 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hogs ruin cropland by rooting around in the dirt and pooping in it (one hog can contaminate up to 4 acres!). They're smart enough to stalk pregnant animals and ram them on purpose so they abort the fetuses and if the fetuses are born alive, the hog gobbles them alive. I run my catahoulas on hogs from time to time with protection.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Hog hunting good or bad??? Good for the dog, bad for the hog.


----------

